# My New Plan



## Poyne Dexter (Aug 31, 2019)

For anyone wondering what my final decision following my introduction post, it is as follows. I am 5'8, 230lbs. I was planning on addressing my low energy with some trt, but it looks like my new plan is to do more research.

 I am going to diet and exercise down to under 200-190 lbs before I follow the "Your First Cycle" thread down to a science. Because that's what this is. I understand that these chemicals are not the "miracle drug" I was originally looking for, and will do everything I can to expand my knowledge on trt as well as just steroids and cycling in general before I take the plunge.

 I appreciate all the input that came from many different individuals on my welcoming thread and I look forward to sharing my progress with this board.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Aug 31, 2019)

There are many upsides to the plan you are taking. One is, your diet, you will learn what works best for cutting your body fat and another is you get to see which exercises come naturally to you and your perform them over and over again, just enjoy the process. It won't happen overnight but the thing is you will really get to analyze your strength and weaknesses and get to fine tune your diet and program.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 31, 2019)

Be smart about it and the rewards will be huge. Get your fitness in order and the rest of your life will follow. Get yourself to a good place, drop some weight, start training.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 31, 2019)

Sounds like a good plan.  I think too many guys rush their first cycle after getting on TRT.  TRT, after suffering from low T, will make the difference between night and day.  It will also give you time to learn your body, discover what works for you from a training and diet perspective, and buy you time to learn about hormones, blood work, and help you establish a baseline for when you do cycle.  Cycling has been referred to the icing on the cake, but first you have to understand what it takes to bake a cake in the first place.


----------



## Utm18 (Aug 31, 2019)

Smart decision


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 31, 2019)

At 5'8 and 230lbs, anyone would have low energy. I didn't follow the post that you referenced but glad you took advice from the guys here. I'd be willing to bet that if you dropped 50lbs, your test levels would rise as would your energy.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Aug 31, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> At 5'8 and 230lbs, anyone would have low energy. I didn't follow the post that you referenced but glad you took advice from the guys here. I'd be willing to bet that if you dropped 50lbs, your test levels would rise as would your energy.



Thats what I'm hoping... 

I forced myself into the gym today, and did the following :

 19 Reps Flat Chest Press @ 100 lbs
 10 Reps Inclined Chest Press @ 60 lbs
 10 Reps Flat Back Chest Flies @ 30 lbs

  20 minutes on the bike machine, final count was 5 miles even.

 I felt like shit and I still feel very weak, Especially compared to how I'm used to being able to perform in the gym... but I did it...


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 31, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Thats what I'm hoping...
> 
> I forced myself into the gym today, and did the following :
> 
> ...


Do it again tomorrow


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2019)

Just keep at it. After a few weeks, it'll become a habit, and you'll look forward to going, as you'll be making progress.


----------



## Trump (Aug 31, 2019)

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Aug 31, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Just keep at it. After a few weeks, it'll become a habit, and you'll look forward to going, as you'll be making progress.



I'm just Really looking forward to getting back into bodybuilding, because my body type only allows for me to be buff, fat, or some awkward in-between of the two. I know that this is a marathon and look forward to posting my progress.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Aug 31, 2019)

Trump said:


> Sounds like a plan to me



Thank you, brother. Nice name.


----------



## Beserker (Aug 31, 2019)

Wise decision.  Always consult your doc too.  Nothing to it but to do it.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Aug 31, 2019)

Beserker said:


> Wise decision.  Always consult your doc too.  Nothing to it but to do it.



I will Definitely be going through my doctor to monitor my bloodwork before during and after cycle. I had my bloodwork done about a month and a half ago... hopefully my pre-cycle numbers will have improved following my diet and exercise regimen.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Aug 31, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Thats what I'm hoping...
> 
> I forced myself into the gym today, and did the following :
> 
> ...




As one of my high football coach told me a long time ago, you gotta start somewhere. Good start!


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 1, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> As one of my high football coach told me a long time ago, you gotta start somewhere. Good start!



Thank you, brother.

is anybody here Against me trying out DNP for this period of pre-cycle cutting?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 1, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Thank you, brother.
> 
> is anybody here Against me trying out DNP for this period of pre-cycle cutting?


I am. Learn how to do this with no outside help. Figure the diet out. Figure the training out. Make some progress on your own, earn that shit.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 1, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I am. Learn how to do this with no outside help. Figure the diet out. Figure the training out. Make some progress on your own, earn that shit.



Damn bro I can't even take an OTC T booster to try to get a little more pumped(lol) to go to the gym?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Damn bro I can't even take an OTC T booster to try to get a little more pumped(lol) to go to the gym?



You would be wasting your money. Stick with a pre workout, or creatine.


----------



## The Tater (Sep 1, 2019)

Sounds like a good start man. I’m following along!


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 1, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> You would be wasting your money. Stick with a pre workout, or creatine.



I've never taken pre workout because all of my previous time spent in the gym my testosterone levels were through the f*cking roof. Just never needed it... do you really think it would give me a good kick in the ass so I can relay that same notion onto some good old-fashioned iron?

i will research creatine. Always heard of people using it but I never looked into its effects.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> I've never taken pre workout because all of my previous time spent in the gym my testosterone levels were through the f*cking roof. Just never needed it... do you really think it would give me a good kick in the ass so I can relay that same notion onto some good old-fashioned iron?
> 
> i will research creatine. Always heard of people using it but I never looked into its effects.



Pre workout is used for it's pump, and focus effects. Depending if you you get one with caffeine, which i use. I've never had good sessions with a stim free pre workout.

Creatine helps me retain water a little more, and I've always found it to aid in my recovery. 

I've never had a positive experience with t boosters. Protein, pre workout, and creatine are the only worthy supplements ime.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 1, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Pre workout is used for it's pump, and focus effects. Depending if you you get one with caffeine, which i use. I've never had good sessions with a stim free pre workout.
> 
> Creatine helps me retain water a little more, and I've always found it to aid in my recovery.
> 
> I've never had a positive experience with t boosters. Protein, pre workout, and creatine are the only worthy supplements ime.



Noted, brother. Thank you.


----------



## Colin (Sep 1, 2019)

I LOVE DNP, it’s quite amazing how it works and I can tell you this would be the worst decision ever for you to try DNP now. 
DNP will kill your energy and will to workout. Say good bye to all your great resolutions!
DNP will make you feel like shit. Oh wait, you already feel a little that way, so let’s imagine lethargy * 10 times. 
DNP will increase your hunger, so get ready for a weight loss/gain roller coaster. 
DNP will cause massive water retention, you definitely don’t need that. 

You have an eating disorder and that’s why you are overweight. You have to put this in order first. Find your thing, keto diet and intermittent fasting are two ways that helps to change eating habits. 






Poyne Dexter said:


> Thank you, brother.
> 
> is anybody here Against me trying out DNP for this period of pre-cycle cutting?


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 1, 2019)

Colin said:


> I LOVE DNP, it’s quite amazing how it works and I can tell you this would be the worst decision ever for you to try DNP now.
> DNP will kill your energy and will to workout. Say good bye to all your great resolutions!
> DNP will make you feel like shit. Oh wait, you already feel a little that way, so let’s imagine lethargy * 10 times.
> DNP will increase your hunger, so get ready for a weight loss/gain roller coaster.
> ...



See, that's the experienced feedback I was looking for. I appreciate your input and will not try DNP until either during my first cycle or after.

i started keto today against the will of either one or a couple members on here because I've had good results with it in the past. Hopefully it doesn't affect my energy as much as the member(s?) was/were implying it would.

 Let me ask you this : will I see the same benefits of intermittent fasting if I combine it with my keto or is it best to pick one or the other?


----------



## TODAY (Sep 1, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> See, that's the experienced feedback I was looking for. I appreciate your input and will not try DNP until either during my first cycle or after.
> 
> i started keto today against the will of either one or a couple members on here because I've had good results with it in the past. Hopefully it doesn't affect my energy as much as the member(s?) was/were implying it would.
> 
> Let me ask you this : will I see the same benefits of intermittent fasting if I combine it with my keto or is it best to pick one or the other?


I'd advise against implementing more than one restrictive diet protocol until you've established a solid routine. Start slow and spend a few months feeling out how your body reacts.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 1, 2019)

TODAY said:


> I'd advise against implementing more than one restrictive diet protocol until you've established a solid routine. Start slow and spend a few months feeling out how your body reacts.



Okay... good, I like breakfast anyways.


----------



## The Tater (Sep 1, 2019)

I’m on day 2 keto and I was out of gas in 30 minutes doing shoulders today. I’m doing it for the insulin sensitivity improvement but I can tell you that it’s not fun. Drink water, pickle juice and himlayan salt as needed for electrolytes. I downloaded an app called carb manager specifically for this. I’m not going to keep seeing gains in the gym but I will lose weight a little more rapidly and probably some muscle mass but I know how to get that back. Stay strong dude


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 1, 2019)

The Tater said:


> I’m on day 2 keto and I was out of gas in 30 minutes doing shoulders today. I’m doing it for the insulin sensitivity improvement but I can tell you that it’s not fun. Drink water, pickle juice and himlayan salt as needed for electrolytes. I downloaded an app called carb manager specifically for this. I’m not going to keep seeing gains in the gym but I will lose weight a little more rapidly and probably some muscle mass but I know how to get that back. Stay strong dude



 Day 2 for me as well, brother. I had a really good bicep workout, but I gassed out as well when it came to my back exercises and cardio... maybe it's the lack of carbs, or maybe it's just that I got fat and have no energy. I wasn't even thinking about electrolytes so I appreciate you mentioning the pickle juice, I only ever internally associated electrolytes with carby drinks like Gatorade and Powerade. 

 I am following your thread as well and look forward to seeing how hard we can push on keto.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 2, 2019)

Day 3... my entire body is sore from exercise. I got a decent leg workout in (because that's the only part of my body I could move) but I gassed out after about 5 minutes of cardio so I did a couple minutes of HIIT. I know this will get easier but holy hell am I sore...


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 3, 2019)

Day 4. Got a good shoulder and triceps workout in. Got about 15 minutes on the bike machine, maybe 2 of which were HIIT. Also am down 4lbs since the beginning.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 3, 2019)

My TDEE is supposedly 3100 calories, but on Keto I struggle to get more than 2000 calories in per day. Any tips on cramming in calories so I'm not too far under maintenance? I'm not sure how fat burning is affected when in ketosis but not eating enough calories.


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> My TDEE is supposedly 3100 calories, but on Keto I struggle to get more than 2000 calories in per day. Any tips on cramming in calories so I'm not too far under maintenance? I'm not sure how fat burning is affected when in ketosis but not eating enough calories.



Drizzle olive oil over your veggies. Add a little more butter/oil to things.

Also, if you got your TDEE through a calculator of some sort, it's more than likely not accurate for YOU, just a reasonable place to start. Make your own adjustments according to how your body responds over 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 3, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Drizzle olive oil over your veggies. Add a little more butter/oil to things.
> 
> Also, if you got your TDEE through a calculator of some sort, it's more than likely not accurate for YOU, just a reasonable place to start. Make your own adjustments according to how your body responds over 2-3 weeks.



 I will do that. I'm just now starting to implement veggies and things like low-carb tortillas (for sandwiches) because I was going practically 0 carbs for the last few days. I am in ketosis now, albeit with just a small amount of ketones showing on the strips.

Assuming my TDEE is anywhere near remotely correct, should I be trying to push for 2500 calories? Or am I cool at the 1500-2000 range? I don't wanna slow my metabolism down and end up taking even longer to lose weight.


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2019)

A 500 Cal deficit is a good safe number. If you have a decent amount of bodyfat to lose, you have plenty of stored calories to use in that fat to make up the difference, without your body fighting back.

That being said though, don't force feed yourself. If you have a day at 1500 Cals, but you feel good, fine. Call it calories in the bank. You might end up having a higher day and it'll offset it somewhat.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 4, 2019)

Getting your calories during keto shouldn’t be too hard. What kind of foods are you eating? Fats are high in calories, eat bacon, ground beef. Sausage. I used to just drink straight up olive oil (I’m Italian, that’s just normal).  

While i hate keto, it will jumpstart your fat loss very quickly. Long term it’s silly but I get why you’re on it. For me I had to consume a lot of fats in order to have any strength/energy. Moderate protein, high fats. Shoot for zero carbs. I don’t eat veggies but green leafy ones you can have a lot of. If you do eat some carbs keep it less than 50/day.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Getting your calories during keto shouldn’t be too hard. What kind of foods are you eating? Fats are high in calories, eat bacon, ground beef. Sausage. I used to just drink straight up olive oil (I’m Italian, that’s just normal).
> 
> While i hate keto, it will jumpstart your fat loss very quickly. Long term it’s silly but I get why you’re on it. For me I had to consume a lot of fats in order to have any strength/energy. Moderate protein, high fats. Shoot for zero carbs. I don’t eat veggies but green leafy ones you can have a lot of. If you do eat some carbs keep it less than 50/day.



 I'm definitely getting a lot of fat in... I'm American so I get a lot of calories from that succulent dollar store mayo. 

I've been eating a lot of steak, ground beef, definitely bacon, and chicken. Various styles of each, All with butter and/or oil. LOL I couldn't even think about drinking pure olive oil. The thought makes me gag, but hell calories are calories I guess...


 Being that I was trying very hard to get into ketosis I was eating <5 carbs per day, but today I had some hamburger meat in mushroom soup gravy (lowish carb) and asparagus... plus a low carb tortilla for a 750 calorie ham cheese lettuce onion and lots of mayo sandwich. All in all? Probably 25-30 carbs for the day. Which should keep me in ketosis.

 There was actually a brief period in the past when I did keto where I would eat a full fledged double bacon cheeseburger from sonic nearly every day (slightly less than 50 carbs) and then I would just eat steak the rest of the time.

 I'm definitely shooting for as low carb as possible, trying to supplement as much fats as I can... I'm on my way, brother.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Also, I only plan on doing keto for about 60 days tops while I research carb cycling.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey PD, glad to see you have a plan and that you're sticking to it...........and it doesn't include hopping on cycle right out of the gate.

Concur and approve, now make it happen!


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2019)

Watch out for too much protein knocking you out of ketosis. Your body will use the excess and convert it to glucose through gluconeogenesis. A ketogenic diet is low/no carbs, low/mod protein, and high fats.

You could probably get away with eating a few carbs immediately post workout, and still stay in ketosis. Your muscles and liver will use them right up.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Hey PD, glad to see you have a plan and that you're sticking to it...........and it doesn't include hopping on cycle right out of the gate.
> 
> Concur and approve, now make it happen!



 On it, brother. Thank you.



CJ275 said:


> Watch out for too much protein knocking you out of ketosis. Your body will use the excess and convert it to glucose through gluconeogenesis. A ketogenic diet is low/no carbs, low/mod protein, and high fats.
> 
> You could probably get away with eating a few carbs immediately post workout, and still stay in ketosis. Your muscles and liver will use them right up.



I didn't know too much protein was even a thing lol... I was previously trying to jam in as many calories as possible with not just fats and oils but multiple servings of meats. Noted... thank you.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Day 5 was just filled with cardio. 20 minutes on the bike, 5 minutes HIIT, and maybe 8 minutes on the stair climber. My entire body was too sore to go back and hit Any muscle group, but I'm planning on chest and forearms tomorrow.


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

Chest and forearms? Why



Poyne Dexter said:


> Day 5 was just filled with cardio. 20 minutes on the bike, 5 minutes HIIT, and maybe 8 minutes on the stair climber. My entire body was too sore to go back and hit Any muscle group, but I'm planning on chest and forearms tomorrow.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> Chest and forearms? Why



lol because I forgot to hit forearms this week and they're the gnarliest part of my arms.. always have been. I used to workout forearms 3x weekly just because they started to look so good when I crossed my arms and pumped them up. Why put them together? Idk tbh


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

Do chest, shoulders and triceps instead don’t waste your workout. Or just chest and tris



Poyne Dexter said:


> lol because I forgot to hit forearms this week and they're the gnarliest part of my arms.. always have been. I used to workout forearms 3x weekly just because they started to look so good when I crossed my arms and pumped them up. Why put them together? Idk tbh


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> Do chest, shoulders and triceps instead don’t waste your workout. Or just chest and tris



If I'm only hitting forearms onceish per week, what should I pair them with? I could just hit them stupid hard on leg day lol


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

End of arms I guess, I don’t do forearms only dome wrist curls once. My arms don’t need much to grow it’s the rest of me that needs the hammer



Poyne Dexter said:


> If I'm only hitting forearms onceish per week, what should I pair them with? I could just hit them stupid hard on leg day lol


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> End of arms I guess, I don’t do forearms only dome wrist curls once. My arms don’t need much to grow it’s the rest of me that needs the hammer



Yeah your arms are yuuge man... I just love my wrist curls lol. Used to rep 70lbs for 60, but Only underhand. Got the top part of my forearms looking fukking stoopid bro. Go get a set of wrist curls in and try to touch your shoulders lmao


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

Think gibs mentioned it somewhere the other day, reverse grip barbell curls hammer forearms I usually superset these with normal curls after pull day and my forearms pump like mad 



Poyne Dexter said:


> Yeah your arms are yuuge man... I just love my wrist curls lol. Used to rep 70lbs for 60, but Only underhand. Got the top part of my forearms looking fukking stoopid bro. Go get a set of wrist curls in and try to touch your shoulders lmao


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> Think gibs mentioned it somewhere the other day, reverse grip barbell curls hammer forearms I usually superset these with normal curls after pull day and my forearms pump like mad



Never tried that... will give it a shot for sho.


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2019)

Ever tried a cut off broomstick, rope hanging from it attached to a weight at the bottom, arms straight out in front of you, roll the weight up and back down?


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Ever tried a cut off broomstick, rope hanging from it attached to a weight at the bottom, arms straight out in front of you, roll the weight up and back down?



No, Macgyver, I can't say that I have.


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2019)

View attachment 8452


Homemade.


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2019)

View attachment 8453


Fancy style.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Shoot by the time you get to the end of the rope with a 25lb plate you won't be able to differentiate your sweat from your tears...


----------



## Seeker (Sep 4, 2019)

Hulk would be proud.


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

How big r cj’s arms??


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

Its what the pros do




Seeker said:


> Hulk would be proud.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Hulk would be proud.



Proud of hwat?


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2019)

It's good, because depending upon which direction you start turning the handle, you can hit both inner and outer forearms.

Lower it slowly, it burns like a bastard.


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> How big r cj’s arms??



Little. :32 (7)::32 (7)::32 (7):


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

Your wrist curls obviously, hulk was a fan. He not with us anymore



Poyne Dexter said:


> Proud of hwat?


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> It's good, because depending upon which direction you start turning the handle, you can hit both inner and outer forearms.
> 
> Lower it slowly, it burns like a bastard.



LOL I have no workout equipment at home aside from a couple 30lb dumbbells, but if I were to have anything it would definitely be something to workout the forearms like a madman... on the Daily.


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

U do have something to do that



Poyne Dexter said:


> LOL I have no workout equipment at home aside from a couple 30lb dumbbells, but if I were to have anything it would definitely be something to workout the forearms like a madman... on the Daily.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> Your wrist curls obviously, hulk was a fan. He not with us anymore



I was going to make a Thanos joke but I won't disrespect any fallen members of this board


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> U do have something to do that



Rep 30lbs for 500 a day... on it.


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

No have wank marathons with each hand



Poyne Dexter said:


> Rep 30lbs for 500 a day... on it.


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

He banned not dead



Poyne Dexter said:


> I was going to make a Thanos joke but I won't disrespect any fallen members of this board


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> He banned not dead



Were you all too intimidated by his forearms?


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

No he was a bit eccentric so to speak 


Poyne Dexter said:


> Were you all too intimidated by his forearms?


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> No he was a bit eccentric so to speak



The chat box yesterday went from cupcakes to hot moist ass in a matter of 2 texts... what kind of eccentricity does it take to get banned from a forum filled by testosterone driven sexyboys?


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

He might be un banned at some point and you will learn quick



Poyne Dexter said:


> The chat box yesterday went from cupcakes to hot moist ass in a matter of 2 texts... what kind of eccentricity does it take to get banned from a forum filled by testosterone driven sexyboys?


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> He might be un banned at some point and you will learn quick



Now I'm excited.


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2019)

I think his time has been served.


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

Now I’m excited



CJ275 said:


> I think his time has been served.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I think his time has been served.



Can we get a mod in here to confirm?


----------



## automatondan (Sep 4, 2019)

Ok, just read through this thread. I have experience with keto. Done it multiple time and also done it in tandem with IM. As you are experiencing, the DOMS suck with keto. Just remember that is what is going on, its not just you. You muscles just don't have what they need to recover as fast as they would with carbs. So that is the down side. It is why I inevitably stopped keto after a few months. Will I do keto again, yes, of course, as needed. Hang in there. Lose the fat and you will be in a great starting spot.

Tip on getting the calories in: coconut oil. Cook everything in it, add it to everything, eat it raw, all day everyday. 

And this has been mentioned, but Himalayan sea salt taken throughout the day can really help with energy levels and headaches. Magnesium and Calcium are great to take as well. Sometimes I'd take a quick scoop of raw coconut oil and throw it down the hatch with a big pinch of salt crystals. Made a big difference if I couldn't eat or was dragging ass.

Obviously try to go carbless, but if you have to have some stay under 50 grams for the whole day or 25 grams in one sitting, and try to time it so you get a little bit before your workout and then an hour or so after your workout with a big protein meal (do chicken, no fat with this meal).

One last thing, just say no to anything fructose. It will pull you out of ketosis quick, no matter how many grams of carbs it is.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Ok, just read through this thread. I have experience with keto. Done it multiple time and also done it in tandem with IM. As you are experiencing, the DOMS suck with keto. Just remember that is what is going on, its not just you. You muscles just don't have what they need to recover as fast as they would with carbs. So that is the down side. It is why I inevitably stopped keto after a few months. Will I do keto again, yes, of course, as needed. Hang in there. Lose the fat and you will be in a great starting spot.
> 
> Tip on getting the calories in: coconut oil. Cook everything in it, add it to everything, eat it raw, all day everyday.
> 
> ...



Good info, thank you for the advice. Downing some coconut oil sounds a lot more pleasing than chugging straight olive oil lol. If I keep getting headaches I will look into the Himalayan sea salt, that sounds like a little magic tip. I don't think I've been having any fructose but I'll be sure to keep an eye out for it. Thank you brother.


----------



## Long (Sep 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> It's good, because depending upon which direction you start turning the handle, you can hit both inner and outer forearms.
> 
> Lower it slowly, it burns like a bastard.



Often used by baseball coaches believe it or not.


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2019)

Long said:


> Often used by baseball coaches believe it or not.



Exactly where I got it from. Played ball into my early 30's.


----------



## Long (Sep 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Exactly where I got it from. Played ball into my early 30's.



Played a bit myself.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 5, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Good info, thank you for the advice. Downing some coconut oil sounds a lot more pleasing than chugging straight olive oil lol. If I keep getting headaches I will look into the Himalayan sea salt, that sounds like a little magic tip. I don't think I've been having any fructose but I'll be sure to keep an eye out for it. Thank you brother.


Actually, the olive oil is far more palatable in my experience.  You can put the olive oil on pretty much anything you're eating and it gives it an almost buttery taste.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 5, 2019)

On another note, Hulk is a different kind of guy.  From what I hear he will be back any day.  

I've always found him interesting to talk to, you should do the same.  Behaviorally and personality-wise he is something similar to Shelden of Big Bang Theory for the bodybuilding world.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 5, 2019)

Just search for his old posts. That’s how I learned about him before he came back from his hiatus. 

I imagine he’ll be back shortly, I actually liked him. He regrew a finger, has a megadong, and is built like a Greek god. What’s not to like?


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 5, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Just search for his old posts. That’s how I learned about him before he came back from his hiatus.
> 
> I imagine he’ll be back shortly, I actually liked him. He regrew a finger, has a megadong, and is built like a Greek god. What’s not to like?



Does he do dong curls too?


Day 6. Weighed in early at 226, down from 231.6... happy with the progress on the scale, still trying to keep myself motivated to lift while looking like Rosie O'Donnell in the gym.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 5, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Does he do dong curls too?
> 
> 
> Day 6. Weighed in early at 226, down from 231.6... happy with the progress on the scale, still trying to keep myself motivated to lift while looking like Rosie O'Donnell in the gym.


He apparently grew it with mega doses of cialis. He only does dong pushups


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 5, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> He apparently grew it with mega doses of cialis. He only does dong pushups



Cock Pushups & a powersliiiiiieeeede


----------



## Trump (Sep 5, 2019)

And mega dose tren too, he not banned anymore either.



Straight30weight said:


> He apparently grew it with mega doses of cialis. He only does dong pushups


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 5, 2019)

Trump said:


> And mega dose tren too, he not banned anymore either.



Is it possible to get ED when there's naturally 6 lbs of blood in your Johnson to begin with?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 5, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Is it possible to get ED when there's naturally 6 lbs of blood in your Johnson to begin with?


No. Permahardon


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 5, 2019)

And damn you went yellow quick....


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 5, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> And damn you went yellow quick....



I ain't no yellabelly...


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 6, 2019)

With Hulksmash around, it's a lot like TMZ.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 6, 2019)

Day 7. Weighed in this morning at 225.6, happy with the progress that I'm making. Today was arm day, could only wrist curl 35 for 25, but my wrists were popping so it looks like I'm gonna need to bust out my old wrist wraps for the curls. Looking forward to having more news for you guys.


----------



## Trump (Sep 6, 2019)

If you do wrist curls Again I am going to start a campaign to have you banned 



Poyne Dexter said:


> Day 7. Weighed in this morning at 225.6, happy with the progress that I'm making. Today was arm day, could only wrist curl 35 for 25, but my wrists were popping so it looks like I'm gonna need to bust out my old wrist wraps for the curls. Looking forward to having more news for you guys.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 6, 2019)

Trump said:


> If you do wrist curls Again I am going to start a campaign to have you banned



Me : Does wrist curls
Trump :


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

Weighed in this morning at 226.8. Bummed but I'm going to keep this diet up. Goal is to be under 220 by the end of the month. Taking an off-day being that I've spent the last 7 days in the gym. My body is much less sore and I'm ready to keep this going.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 7, 2019)

Don’t weigh yourself daily. Cardio, cut calories, lift, sleep. You’ll lose weight


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Don’t weigh yourself daily. Cardio, cut calories, lift, sleep. You’ll lose weight



How often would you suggest that I weigh... once weekly? I'm kind of neurotic about it


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 7, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> How often would you suggest that I weigh... once weekly? I'm kind of neurotic about it


Yup. Pick the day of the week that you’re most likely to weigh the least, and do it when you wake up after using the bathroom, before eating, naked. 

Its really just a mental boost, so use it to your advantage. I gain/lose 10lbs a day almost. Depending on how much water you’re holding at a particular time, what you are the day before, etc the scale will bounce daily. Just do it once a week and save yourself from freaking out over a pound increase.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Yup. Pick the day of the week that you’re most likely to weigh the least, and do it when you wake up after using the bathroom, before eating, naked.
> 
> Its really just a mental boost, so use it to your advantage. I gain/lose 10lbs a day almost. Depending on how much water you’re holding at a particular time, what you are the day before, etc the scale will bounce daily. Just do it once a week and save yourself from freaking out over a pound increase.



I'll do that. Yeah my weight fluctuates too throughout the day too but usually only about 5lbs give or take. Noted, because I do freak out about weight increase lol... I usually weigh myself probably 5 times a day because of my nerves, but I'll try to limit myself to once a week like you say.


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2019)

I'll say the opposite. Weigh yourself every morning, after going to the bathroom. Take the 7 weigh-ins and average it out. That's your weight for the week. It'll smooth out any weird day to day weight fluctuations, which as you know, can be several pounds different in a day.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I'll say the opposite. Weigh yourself every morning, after going to the bathroom. Take the 7 weigh-ins and average it out. That's your weight for the week. It'll smooth out any weird day to day weight fluctuations, which as you know, can be several pounds different in a day.



Now I'm conflicted lol


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2019)

Imagine if you had 6 good weigh-ins In a week, but 1 bad one. Now what if that 1 bad one happened to be the only time you weighed yourself for the week. You might make an unnecessary change, or just be bummed out.

Works in reverse too, 6 bad and only 1 good. You think you're OK iif you only saw the good one. 

Just don't worry about day to day differences, they're meaningless on their own. They're just single data points, you're looking for trend over time.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Imagine if you had 6 good weigh-ins In a week, but 1 bad one. Now what if that 1 bad one happened to be the only time you weighed yourself for the week. You might make an unnecessary change, or just be bummed out.
> 
> Works in reverse too, 6 bad and only 1 good. You think you're OK iif you only saw the good one.
> 
> Just don't worry about day to day differences, they're meaningless on their own. They're just single data points, you're looking for trend over time.



Okay so weigh every morning but only track and/or worry about my results on a weekly/bi-weekly basis?


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2019)

View attachment 8462


I weigh myself almost daily. This is over 2 years worth of data points, since I've switched scales. See how you can see trends?


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 8462
> 
> 
> I weigh myself almost daily. This is over 2 years worth of data points, since I've switched scales. See how you can see trends?



I do. I was just hoping keto would be an almost straight-shot down... I keep looking for miracles, I think I should start praying. Lol


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2019)

View attachment 8463


And this is a week. Trends over time my man.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 8463
> 
> 
> And this is a week. Trends over time my man.



What app is that you're using?


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> I do. I was just hoping keto would be an almost straight-shot down... I keep looking for miracles, I think I should start praying. Lol



If you're being consistent, the fluctuations are just water weight.


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> What app is that you're using?



It's called My Fitness Pal. I use the free version, some here use the pay version, which has more features.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> If you're being consistent, the fluctuations are just water weight.



That explains why I feel bloated today. Though I also thought keto was a waterweight destroyer. I guess fluctuations are still possible. I'll keep you posted


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2019)

But look again at my first pic. I have a 3 lb jump in there one day too, and it's gone the day after. It happens.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> But look again at my first pic. I have a 3 lb jump in there one day too, and it's gone the day after. It happens.



I'll try not to stress myself as much over the day to day operations of my body. I am being very consistent with my diet and exercise regimen so my goals will only get closer, with fluctuations included.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 7, 2019)

I would argue don’t weigh yourself... instead buy a belt that fits exactly on the last hole.  As you recomp, it’ll gradually tighten notch by notch. Then way yourself after you’ve dropped a couple notches... very motivating IME... and you don’t worry so much daily.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

Beserker said:


> I would argue don’t weigh yourself... instead buy a belt that fits exactly on the last hole.  As you recomp, it’ll gradually tighten notch by notch. Then way yourself after you’ve dropped a couple notches... very motivating IME... and you don’t worry so much daily.



Why don't I get a belt that fits fine and try to get to the unused notches  

 I'll do that for sure though, I've been needing to do some clothes shopping anyways.


----------



## Long (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't use any apps and I weight myself every day. I use a notebook and pen. What I weight Tuesday doesn't tell me much but the changes over the last eight Tuesday tells me what is and is not working. It's also nice because I have my workout, weight, macros all on one page. Makes for a complete picture.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 8, 2019)

Long said:


> I don't use any apps and I weight myself every day. I use a notebook and pen. What I weight Tuesday doesn't tell me much but the changes over the last eight Tuesday tells me what is and is not working. It's also nice because I have my workout, weight, macros all on one page. Makes for a complete picture.



That would work perfectly too. I'm a new-ager so I like the convenience of an app. Not that it's more convenient than a pen and paper, I just like always having it in my pocket.

Man I can't wait for 8 Tuesdays from now. Hopefully I'll be nearing 200.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 8, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> That would work perfectly too. I'm a new-ager so I like the convenience of an app. Not that it's more convenient than a pen and paper, *I just like always having it in my pocket*.
> 
> Man I can't wait for 8 Tuesdays from now. Hopefully I'll be nearing 200.


Nothing wrong with this.

I may have missed it, but have you invested in a food scale?


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 8, 2019)

TODAY said:


> Nothing wrong with this.
> 
> I may have missed it, but have you invested in a food scale?



I havent, no, but I should. Usually it's just mass servings of meat and fat lol, I give myself ranges for calories. Like this meal was probably 600-750 calories.

i weighed in again this morning, went up Another pound and a half, but I think my fat is still going away. Given my time away from the gym is there any chance that I'm putting on a little bit of muscle even though I'm in a caloric deficit?


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2019)

Yes, you can still gain muscle while eating in a calorie deficit. Your bodyfat is stored calories that your body uses. Obviously much harder to do the leaner one is.

If you do get a food scale, get a digital one. The elastic band type aren't accurate.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 8, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Yes, you can still gain muscle while eating in a calorie deficit. Your bodyfat is stored calories that your body uses. Obviously much harder to do the leaner one is.
> 
> If you do get a food scale, get a digital one. The elastic band type aren't accurate.



Hell yeah. I'm definitely starting to feel better in the gym, but I'm also pretty desperate about dropping the number on the scale, so I guess I'll step up the cardio? Idk, I'll just keep plugging away.

 I'll do that, too. Thank you


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 9, 2019)

Today I weighed in at 227 flat. Physically feeling better though so I'm not stressing the scale so much. It was also supposed to be leg day, but considering I'm flying to NY to pick up a manual project car tomorrow and drive it all the way back to Atlanta, I don't want to deal with DOMS all the way home... so I destroyed my shoulders. Already feeling it.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 12, 2019)

Got home from NY yesterday around lunchtime. Sweated the entire way back (no ac lol) so my weight loss is probably mostly water weight, but today I weighed in at 223.2, which was very exciting for me. It'll probably go up tomorrow but I definitely see movement in the right direction.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 12, 2019)

Where in ny were you


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 12, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Where in ny were you



Queens, South Brooklyn, and Staten Island


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Oct 8, 2019)

Currently down to 220.8 from 231.6 in the last 30 days with maybe(?) some muscle mass increase, chest feels tighter for sure. Off of keto temporarily while I do this 7 day water fast (it's day 3 as of now) and will be going to a fast food calorie diet to make a video out of (Eating fast food for 30 days) lol, just to prove that you can eat what you want and still lose weight as long as you're burning more than you're taking in. Very happy with my results as of meow.


----------



## Trump (Oct 8, 2019)

That’s amazing progress, get a hair cut and you will be almost complete


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Oct 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> That’s amazing progress, get a hair cut and you will be almost complete



Thanks, homie. I already got my haircut for my dad's 7th wedding lol. Still have a good year or so left before I'm back at any type of peak physically, but I'm definitely pumped with the before/after for this past month.


----------



## CJ (Oct 8, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Currently down to 220.8 from 231.6 in the last 30 days with maybe(?) some muscle mass increase, chest feels tighter for sure. Off of keto temporarily while I do this 7 day water fast (it's day 3 as of now) and will be going to a fast food calorie diet to make a video out of (Eating fast food for 30 days) lol, just to prove that you can eat what you want and still lose weight as long as you're burning more than you're taking in. Very happy with my results as of meow.
> 
> View attachment 8615



Good job on losing the weight, but I have to ask, why are you bouncing around with different eating plans? A 7 day water fast and then a 30 day fast food diet? Find something sustainable that works for you. 

Oh, and the fast food thing has been done before, there's no need to prove it again. Make good choices instead.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Oct 8, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Good job on losing the weight, but I have to ask, why are you bouncing around with different eating plans? A 7 day water fast and then a 30 day fast food diet? Find something sustainable that works for you.
> 
> Oh, and the fast food thing has been done before, there's no need to prove it again. Make good choices instead.



Because I have a plan to document my transformation on YouTube to eventually build a challenge channel where I do everything under the sun, golfing, skating, trampolining, hiking, traveling, just as many things as I can afford to do to make videos of it. That's my dream, to build a life dedicated to me experiencing the world, preferably while getting paid to do it. 

This first month was just 30 days of diet and exercise.


----------



## Trump (Oct 8, 2019)

I didn’t read all that just looked at the pic, why the **** would anyone want to eat fast food for 30 days?? I would feel like shit if I ate it for 30 hours


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Oct 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> I didn’t read all that just looked at the pic, why the **** would anyone want to eat fast food for 30 days?? I would feel like shit if I ate it for 30 hours



Cause I f*cking love that sh*t


----------



## Trump (Oct 8, 2019)

I could think of more entertainment ways to film 30 days. 30 days locked in FD’s basement, that would get you some hits and a sore arse


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Oct 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> I could think of more entertainment ways to film 30 days. 30 days locked in FD’s basement, that would get you some hits and a sore arse



LOL I've got a bunch of ideas, but I've got a solid year or two's worth of fitness challenge ideas to build a basis for my channel. I want to maintain a fitness lifestyle that I constantly improve on until I am in peak condition, then I'll have 2 years of monthly footage on top of all the other challenges I pick up.


----------



## The Tater (Oct 9, 2019)

Good job so far. I dropped 15lbs in 25 days on keto but I had to quit because I just couldn’t get the intensity on workouts and that is more important to me. Keto is great for losing weight pretty quick but it’s unsustainable for me. Good luck with the challenges and future goals.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 9, 2019)

Doing all that shit is gonna do nothing but hinder you.


----------



## Jin (Oct 9, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Good job so far. I dropped 15lbs in 25 days on keto but I had to quit because I just couldn’t get the intensity on workouts and that is more important to me. Keto is great for losing weight pretty quick but it’s unsustainable for me. Good luck with the challenges and future goals.



Most/all the initial weight loss is water. If you don’t eat carbs you don’t retain water. 2-3 days of keto and I will lose 10 pounds (of water). 

Make sure you factor that into your results. Any weight you lose after the first week is likely true weight/fat loss


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 9, 2019)

Make a log on here these guys will help you anyway they can


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Oct 9, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Good job so far. I dropped 15lbs in 25 days on keto but I had to quit because I just couldn’t get the intensity on workouts and that is more important to me. Keto is great for losing weight pretty quick but it’s unsustainable for me. Good luck with the challenges and future goals.



Same for me, I was always getting burnt out much sooner than I ever have. I appreciate your kind words, brother 



Straight30weight said:


> Doing all that shit is gonna do nothing but hinder you.



Some challenges may be better for me than others but I'd really like to experiment with just about everything



Jin said:


> Most/all the initial weight loss is water. If you don’t eat carbs you don’t retain water. 2-3 days of keto and I will lose 10 pounds (of water).
> 
> Make sure you factor that into your results. Any weight you lose after the first week is likely true weight/fat loss



My weight fluctuates a lot during the first week, but I think at the end of it I was only down about 3 pounds. I did gain a couple pounds in my day off before this fast but that's all gone again. I'm anticipating gaining about 4-5 pounds back when I go off of my fast, so hopefully I can get down to around 210, but I won't push it longer than a week or so, so I may just have to do my silly fast food idea and a bunch of cardio to manage that. lol



Deadhead said:


> Make a log on here these guys will help you anyway they can



I'm trying to for sure.


----------



## Brokeliving (Mar 28, 2020)

After a few weeks, it'll become a habit


----------

